# New camera.. not bad..



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

..just doing a few test shots.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

/


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

//


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

///


----------



## woody (Jan 16, 2012)

nice...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

////


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ooh... Fancy... []


----------



## woody (Jan 16, 2012)

does your cat  smoke???


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> /


 The command center where everything  happens?[sm=rolleyes.gif]   ~Fred.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

No, but her daddy duz..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> does your cat  smoke???


 
 Hahahahahah!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> //


  Far left shelf!-----2nd shelf!---what is that in the jar?[8|] Next to the jugs!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

That'd be a candle Fred.. [8D]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2012)

> That'd be a candle Fred..


 
 To light the cats smokes with???


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

..actually several candle stumps glued together..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> //


 

 Nice camera, Nice collection Chuck!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ahh, now I get it..  one of the kitties had a habit of tipping over the water bowls just for fun, wetting the carpet pretty bad.. so I put a big fat heavy cigar ashtray as the 'great untippable cat water bowl' and it worked.. and yeah I washed it first..[&:]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great Chuck!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 17, 2012)

You have a great collection and great cats[]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2012)

What one is it? Need one for a little kiddle who keep stealing mine. lol ~ Mine is not available anymore ~ []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Star! ..it's THIS ONE


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2012)

That is a beautiful camera ~ Thanks for showing me []


----------

